# Scuttlebug VS Scramblebug



## KiansMummy

Anyone know the difference>? Which is best? x


----------



## rosie272

Charlie has the Scuttlebug and absolutely loves it! I'm sure the Scramblebug has 4 wheels and is slightly more expensive whereas Scuttlebug has 3. They are quite small and Charlie is tall so I'm not sure how much more use he'll get out of it - we got it 2 months ago :) Really worth the money imo (only £20 from Amazon)


----------



## rockys-mumma

No idea what the difference is but we have the scuttlebug and Alfie adores it lol x


----------



## Gingerspice

My mum has several (she's a minder) and she's not had any break yet despite children as old as 8 sitting on them and using them.

We have the scuttlebug. My understanding is that the scramble bug isn't ideal outdoors unless only on smooth surface as the wheels are more like castors, so more suited for indoor play. We use out scuttlebug indoors as well but the turning curcle is big compared to the scramblebug so it depends what your main use is going to be.


----------



## BethK

The scuttlebug has bigger wheels. As the wheels on the scramblebug are castors it doesn't ride over carpet, gravel, grass etc as easy as the large wheels on the scuttlebug.


----------



## LeannieB

Toby has a scuttlebug and he loves it and so does Sam. xx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Scuttlebug but also for indoor use I love wheelybugs!


----------



## mummymunch

Emily has the scramble bug and its fine on carpet!


----------

